

Terasaur: Discover/publish material too large for regular web sites - z0a
http://terasaur.org/

======
greyskull
Is this just a torrent search engine and tracking service that requires some
sort of approval to upload? Or am I missing something? Not trying to belittle
the service; it's just marketed a bit odd. It still needs seeding.

~~~
nimbs
From the About page:

> We have also developed a BitTorrent server, the Seed Bank, that can
> efficiently seed millions of torrents. No more dead torrents because the
> seeds have all disappeared.

------
MWil
I have requested access to upload. I want to help get a ~100GB collection of
caselaw/legislation out there for research/hackathon purposes.

I grabbed it all from a HN post about a month or so ago. He's since put it
behind a requester-pays S3 bucket.

------
bwhmather
See also [http://academictorrents.com/](http://academictorrents.com/) posted
here a few months ago

------
dewey
RAAS (rTorrent as a service)?

